# The Halloween Tree



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Although I didn't have plans for this prop it will still be very useful in my cemetery. I will add a sound track that will fit my haunt. I just thought I would add the woodchuck audio to show you that it talks. It also stands 7ft. tall and is made out of chicken wire and insulated foam. If you want more info on this prop I will be showing how I made it in an upcoming vlog. Enjoy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a picture to show you the full view of the tree:

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e190/SharShar07036/treepics002.jpg?t=1337466389


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That's cool! Is the insulation foam cheaper than great stuff?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> That's cool! Is the insulation foam cheaper than great stuff?


It was Great Stuff that I used. I actually got the Pro Great Stuff 24oz. cans for $2.00 a can at a local flea market near me. It took 10 cans to complete this project.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow! That looks awesome.
Great job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Joiseygal, that is great! I love that it talks. Your trick or treaters are going to LOVE it! Such an awesome prop, I am sure Mr. Bradbury would be proud....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That looks amazing - Great job!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you should keep the woodchuck sound track - it's creepy as hell

P.S. You are the Queen of Great Stuff


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, that is beyond amazing!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another great creation with Great Stuff, Joisey.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Double A--Amazing and Awesome


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yes I do like my insulated foam!  I was trying to think of random things for the tree to say in my graveyard. I figure I will have it say something every 45 seconds so when people are walking by they will be surprised that it talks. The help I need from you guys is what quick witty things should I have the tree say?


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

wow thats the best homemade halloween prop iv"e seen,tot"s are in for a treat allright,well done:jol:


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess I should have picked up on the GS. But I saw a guy make a cave out of the insulating foam. Then after the hurricane last year a friend of mine got hooked up with a can of it he says it goes on forever. But When I looked it up the first investment is a lot. But I was just wondering how it dose measure up. But at 2.00 a can I wouldn't even be wondering. I had thought about doing something like this a while back. Never could get it together. But you got a awesome prop here.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic use of Great Stuff.....truly...Great Stuff around here


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> The help I need from you guys is what quick witty things should I have the tree say?


I hear tree puns are very poplar

My bark is worse than my bite

Are you pining for some candy?

Life's a birch and then you die

If you can't take the heath, get out of the garden

Did you log off your computer before going out to trick or treat?

Shall I continue or are you sycamore puns?

Can't leaf well enough alone, can you?

Come on in, there are treats fir everyone

Your costume has me stumped


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm here to "root" out the trouble makers
I'm thinking of branching out into comedy
You can't fool me, I'm not a sap
If you're dressed as a wood pecker, please stay away


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..Roxy and Spooky they are great! I will definitely be using some of those for the things the tree will be saying. Awesome!!!! Thanks!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The ToTs will definitely get a kick outta that. So will the dogs. lol. Reminds me of the talking trees in the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!! 

how 'bout- "you're barking up the wrong tree"


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty darn Awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

"Hey you wood chucks, stop chuckin my wood!"

Nice job Sharon! You truly are the queen of great stuff.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice Sharon. You are a great Stuff Goddess!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Darn JGal........that is impressive .....NICE WORK


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool, tot's will get a kick out of that for sure! Very impressive piece!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great feedback on the tree. Thanks so much for all the quotes! I will definitely use them. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Joiseygal another great prop, the TOT will love it. With the new props you have made for 2012 Halloween and your Haunt layout, you now have a pro level Haunt. Good luck this year.*


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Jacksonville Haunter! You are always so kind! 

Anyone interested in making, "The Halloween Tree" can check out my tutorial on my Vlog on it. It is the first video after my intro.


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I want to thank Bonnie (Roxy) and Tom (Spooky1) for the voice over and awesome quotes for my tree. Also thanks to the other Hauntforum members that helped with the quotes. Enjoy the short video of all the quotes the tree says.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you did a great job of matching up the mouth movement with the lines

Glad we were able to help you bring this prop to leaf - I mean life!:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, you did a great job of matching up the mouth movement with the lines
> 
> Glad we were able to help you bring this prop to leaf - I mean life!:googly:


Ha...Thanks again! The Halloween Tree is definitely the highlight of my display this year, especially with all the fun quotes! I always have people repeating some of the quotes when they walk away.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That was pretty cool. I like stuff like that. What did you use for the mouth movement?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> That was pretty cool. I like stuff like that. What did you use for the mouth movement?


Thanks Turtle! I used a Douglas Fir Talking Christmas Tree. I was surprised that it looked pretty portioned especially since the tree I made is 10 times the size of the original one. I didn't plan on making this tree, but I am so glad I did after seeing the reactions from the people that come by my house.


----------



## debbietrs (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very Good job!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Pure fun, love it!


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know, Joisey. The delivery of those lines seems a bit ....wooden.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I don't know, Joisey. The delivery of those lines seems a bit ....wooden.


LOL...you missed your calling!  Thanks again Tom!!!


----------

